# Medium-Heavy or Heavy Rod Recommendations



## SunfishSlammer85 (Oct 29, 2018)

I kindly ask your opinion on what rod power for a baitcasting set-up in Ohio. I already have a spinning set-up in ultra light and medium light.

I am looking to throw heavier lures 1/2oz and above and into heavier cover. I would like to use one rod to cover throwing frogs, toads, larger swimbaits, heavier jigs, heavier spinnerbaits, and chatterbaits. In Ohio we don't have monsters like they do in the south and do not want to go overboard on power if I dont need too. The research I conduct on-line seems to be slanted to the southern waters.

I am trying to avoid having to buy two different rods. I bank fish and also kayak fish. I am thinking a 7'3" to 7'6" medium-heavy power and fast action rod should cover it but would like to know if I am missing something. Is it possible to use a general medium-heavy rod or do I need two rods (a medium- heavy and heavy) to fish all those techniques effectively? 

The reel I have is a daiwa tatula ct (7.3:1 gear ratio).

What are your thoughts? Thank you in advance!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Go to the Daiwa web site they have a set of rods that the pros helped to make. You can see what they use for all the baits that you want to use. There is cross over on rods by different pros. This is for crank rods and spinning rods. It is good info on witch rod works for each bait. You see how 2 pros use different rods for the same bait.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a couple 7’ Abu Garcia Veritas Heavy rods that I use for frogs and flipping heavy cover. When I had a boat it didn’t matter how many rods. Now that I am fishing from a kayak I would probably go with medium heavy to consolidate and be more versatile. I think you are thinking in the right direction.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

What’s your price range?


----------



## SunfishSlammer85 (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks Ducman. Its good to have a soundboard on being in the right direction.

I do not want to go cheap but do not want to go more than $150 on a rod. I think I have narrowed it down to Tatula XT bass rod TXT731MHFB, which is a MH, 7' 3", fast action rod or a Tatula bass rod TTU731MHFB, which has the same specs (MH, fast action, and 7' 3').

I was also looking at the St. Croix Mojo Yak Rod (MH, fast action) but for some reason I am hesitant going to a 7'6" rod being 6'1" myself. But I do not know, this rod is a maybe and one of the three I am looking at.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

If I had to just get one I'd go medium heavy. You really need braid with some of those applications though (frogs and toads especially), whereas others are much better with fluorocarbon. Also keep in mind that power and action can differ widely from company to company, and even within a rod line. I really like Dobyns Fury series, but their heavy action 7'3" is softer than my 7' MH Abu Veritas. And that 7' rod is faster and feels stiffer than Abu's 7'3" MH.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

For OHIO you will most likely never need a heavy action rod unless pulling magnum sized baits or fishing matted grass.

I would steer away from DIAWA rods...especially when considering durability needed for kayaking. I have 4 different Tatula's and most of them are on KISTLERS. I wouldn't suggest a rod over 7' for kayaking either.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

SunfishSlammer85 said:


> Thanks Ducman. Its good to have a soundboard on being in the right direction.
> 
> I do not want to go cheap but do not want to go more than $150 on a rod. I think I have narrowed it down to Tatula XT bass rod TXT731MHFB, which is a MH, 7' 3", fast action rod or a Tatula bass rod TTU731MHFB, which has the same specs (MH, fast action, and 7' 3').
> 
> ...


You gotta check out the Diawa Aird X...Tacklewarehouse.com
$55 bucks....Reviews are unbelievable...7ft. MH and H available.
One guy claims he likes it better than his $200 Duckett. 
Diawa's best seller


----------



## Fishingrhino (Jan 4, 2020)

Can't go wrong with mojo bass or lew s tp1 son and brother-in-law had duckett both broke


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

MH 7' even is the way to go for an awesome general purpose rod. I have several heavies that are only very *Technique* specific. If you had to go two rods I would have a 7' and a 7'3" MH. I prefer Ducketts rods.


----------



## MR2BASS (Aug 21, 2013)

There is a blog about picking the right fishing rod at BuckeyeBassn.com check it out it might help you.


----------

